# Guide posts for Float- on Trailer



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.overtons.com/Trailering/Trailer-Guides-Guide-Ons


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

any with height and steel/alum. inserts

stay away from pvc only guide-ons


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Add these tail lights to the drive on poles, I have them and they work great.
http://www.sturdybuiltonline.com/Pipe-Lights-LED-PVC-PAIR-for-Boat-Trailer-Guide-Poles_p_13.html


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the alum with pvc on my open fish and the pvc only ones on the skiff. I think the pvc ones are all that is needed on the skiff.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

